# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  Britton & May

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## Achilleslastand

I think that must be twilight gardens drive inn at britton and may.

----------


## bluedogok

Yes it was, where The Collonade center is located now and the old Wiley Post hangar across the street.

----------


## Steve

Was that still an airport hanger in 1969?

----------


## Martin

wasn't the location of wiley post airport moved when lake hefner was created?  was this hangar a leftover from the original airport? -M

----------


## Jim Kyle

> wasn't the location of wiley post airport moved when lake hefner was created?  was this hangar a leftover from the original airport? -M


Not until later. I rememberr seeing a Grumman Widgeon amphibian based at the original Wiley Post but using the lake for takeoff and landing. That must have been about 1940 or so but it might have been as late as 48. The original Wiley Post was still in use through the 40s and into the 50s. I remember, but haven't been able to find the story in the Oklahoman archives, a bootlegger flying a surplus C-47 overflying the runway one night and putting the plane down in the blackjack grove just south of Britton Road. He walked away, leaving the plane and its cargo behind.

What is now Wiley Post was originally called Tulakes, from its location between Hefner and Overholser, and was built in the early 40s to serve as OKC's commercial airport when Will Rogers became a military base. The name lives on today, on a Putnam City elementary school located a few blocks away.

----------


## bluedogok

I think the hangar was moved elsewhere when Jackie Cooper bought the land to enlarge the BMW dealership there in the early 90's. It still shows up in the Google Earth history image of April 1991, it looked like it was partially demolished in the February 1995 image. It was a church for awhile before that I believe.

----------


## rezman

The church was built around the original hangar. When it was razed, the hangar was carefully dismantled and put in storage in an unknown location

----------

